# Scary weather



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

but why don't they ever forecast sandstorms in Cairo?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

no one ever know what is happening minute by minute let alone day by day.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> no one ever know what is happening minute by minute let alone day by day.


:confused2: weather forecasters do that the world over


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> :confused2: weather forecasters do that the world over


but we are not 
the world over :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> but we are not
> the world over :eyebrows::eyebrows:


riiiiiiight


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> but why don't they ever forecast sandstorms in Cairo?


It was forcasted on Egypt tv news last night.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> It was forcasted on Egypt tv news last night.


Never watch it


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Was one hell of a sand storm. The guy on Nile Radio irritates me when he calls it a dust storm. Bloody hell! I was out at 6th October and that stuff howling over the desert was a lot more than dust! Still digging it out of my eyes/ears/hair/mouth/nose this morning.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Was one hell of a sand storm. The guy on Nile Radio irritates me when he calls it a dust storm. Bloody hell! I was out at 6th October and that stuff howling over the desert was a lot more than dust! Still digging it out of my eyes/ears/hair/mouth/nose this morning.




Lol a bit like a poster on the Dubai page.. he said that his child was allergic to dust storms but had no problem during sand storms.. I pointed out that the wind does not discriminate it picks everything up in its path including dry donkey ****


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

My wife's iPhone app forcasted the sand storm...


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Haha, I wanted to write, that my iphone predicted the sand storm, but I'm the wife )


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

oh those lucky iphoners


----------

